

Offensive security work and addiction: why offense is hard to contain - p4bl0
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Sv8IHkBtBEXjSW7WktEYg4EbAUHtVyXIZBrAGD3WR5Y/preview?sle=true

======
jmnicolas
TL;DR : Organisations seem suceptible to hacking addiction.

